# Heating blankets?



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

So, now that summer is ending, my family has started to use the swamp cooler at night, which makes the house incredibly cold. I woke up yesterday to find Ratchet a little sluggish and his tank at 72. I put a little heater in with him (though it didn't do it's job unfortunately) and bundled up his tank in blankets.

I've got 3 unheated tanks in my room (a 1.5 gallon with Ratchet, 1 gallon with Starscream, and a .5 gallon qt for the new girls) and I know for sure that despite my bundling in warm blankets and sweaters that their temperature leaves something to be desired.

Then an idea hit me last night. I have an adjustable electric blanket that I use in the winter to keep nice and toasty. Why not use it on the smaller tanks to keep them warm at night? I know that I'll have to monitor the temperature very carefully while I test this out, but I really hope it works for keeping my boys and the new girls nice and cozy.

Are there any unforeseen problems that you guys can think of before I drape this blanket around my tanks tonight to test (I'll be up long enough to check regularly and then it will be colder in the house too)?


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Hmmmm I've heard of people putting heating pads under their tanks as temporary heaters, so i don't see why a blanket wouldn't work. I guess just monitor it very closely for a day and see how it works out!!!!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I used a heating pad temporarily under my 2.5. Worked fine, and it shuts itself off after a certain amount of time. I think blankets do the same????


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, the blanket will stay on so long as I don't unplug or push the off button, but I can set it to low to see how it works out and find which setting will work best.


----------

